# Aqua Vu?



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I am looking to buy an Aqua Vu to use for year around fishing at Strawberry, Deer Creek, and Starvation where I normally go fishing. I've noticed that some Aqua Vu's have a 50', 65', and others have a 100' cable. What length of cable would you recommend for fishing the area's I fish? Also is buying a color screen worth the extra money? Also what model do you prefer?

Thanks


----------

